# Best Spyware, Virus Scanners, Firewalls



## apj101 (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok folks lets get a consencus on good (freeware) firewalls, spyware/adware scanners, and virus scanner. 

I'll start us off

*Spyware:*

Adaware: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ 

*Virus Scanners:*

AGV: http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1 

*Firewalls:*

Outpost: http://www.agnitum.com/download/outpost1.html


----------



## Ikhan (Apr 27, 2005)

SpyWare: Ad-aware and Spy Bot & Microsoft Anti SpyWare (Free)

Virus Scan: Avast Anti-Virus (Free)

Firewalls: Zone Alarm (Free)


----------



## Byteman (Apr 27, 2005)

I personally am opposed to win32 application type firewalls, I think they are a pain, get in the way, take up resources, and many times cause problems that I have to get people out of,...I prefer router based.  I use the SPI firewall in my linksys wrt54g and it works fabulous, plus the fact that you can use NAT behind it, makes it more appealing.

The best av scanners are not free, but for the free ones AVG and AVAST are kings of the hill.

Spyware is a different matter, you need 2 or 3 spyware progs to effectively get rid of normal spyware, (ad-aware, spybot, and MSAS have my vote).


----------



## narafa (Apr 27, 2005)

I believe that there is no good spyware/adware remover out there, 95% of them is just crap.

Firewall, Sygate is one of the best FREE ones, you can always upgrade to a professional paid version.

http://www.sygate.com


----------



## apj101 (Apr 27, 2005)

he he, should have guessed you'd say that narafa, saw a similar post from you yesterday


----------



## narafa (Apr 27, 2005)

apj101 said:
			
		

> he he, should have guessed you'd say that narafa, saw a similar post from you yesterday



Exactly, that's my opinion and I will keep posting it everywhere


----------



## SearchEnDie (Apr 28, 2005)

I think the three best Spyware programs are

1.) Ms Antispyware
2.) Spybot S&D
3.) Adaware


----------



## SGohar (Apr 28, 2005)

I've tried Lavasoft's Adaware SE and I would say it's the best anti-spyware/adware program.  It's interface is nice and easy to use, and it has been able to remove most if not all of the spyware on my computer.  Sometims it hasn't been able to remove the spyware for me, even with the updated definitions.  I've tried Spybot S & D, and other spyware programs but they don't do the trick either.  


> I believe that there is no good spyware/adware remover out there, 95% of them is just crap


I agree with you on this one.  Thankfully, the system restore was able to "remove" all the spyware/adware from my computer.


----------



## Byteman (Apr 28, 2005)

> Thankfully, the system restore was able to "remove" all the spyware/adware from my computer



System restore only turns back the reg settings, which will un register the installed spyware, but the infectious files are still present.  System restore does NOT uninstall programs and such, and it does not get rid of spyware.  You need 2 or 3 programs at a minimum, trust me, I have to deal with this stuff almost every night.


----------



## jonesnewton (Apr 28, 2005)

*Adaware site??*

Hi, I have been trying for two days to download to free Adaware site to my laptop, but get nothing except the info page and a download page which it says it can not find?
I managed to get Spybot ok, but thought I would get the both as it has been mentioned here to do so, I also have Windows antispyware.
Every time I switch on, Norton says it has detected Bla Trojan Horse and blocked it! Is there a way to find out where it is coming from, or even who from??.
Thanks Neil.


----------



## jonesnewton (Apr 28, 2005)

*Xuron 55??*

Also after running spybot, I find in the results Xuron55??
It does not show as a problem, but that it is not accessable because it is being used??
Do you know of this??

Thanks Neil..


----------



## apj101 (Apr 28, 2005)

Recommend start a new thread for this problem jonesnewton, you may get more help that way. And it will help us keep on topic in this thread


----------



## jonesnewton (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi, I have done as you suggested and posted a new thread.
But this is relavent to this thread you originally posted, (my first query), as it does not work, unless I am doing something wrong!! 
Yes the second does go off the subject.
I managed to get Spybot OK, but the Adaware site no luck.

Regards Neil..


----------



## SGohar (Apr 28, 2005)

Byteman said:
			
		

> System restore only turns back the reg settings, which will un register the installed spyware, but the infectious files are still present.  System restore does NOT uninstall programs and such, and it does not get rid of spyware.  You need 2 or 3 programs at a minimum, trust me, I have to deal with this stuff almost every night.


My mistake, I actually meant quick restore (the one in the recovery CD).  It restores everything in the computer, all documents and programs and other files get deleted.  I just burn all my documents, files, and setup files to a CD so I can add them again once my computer is back to normal.  Done it about 20 times!


----------



## Byteman (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok    That makes much more sense...


----------



## randruff (Apr 28, 2005)

Also, for everyone and the viewers of this thread, get spyware blaster. This program "immunizes" your system to spyware. Simply, you update the definitions, enable protection, and the known spyware in the definitions will be unable to make its way onto your HDD. Another tactic in the war on spyware is simple: dont use IE. Get Mozilla Firefox, Opera, or any other browswer. For those who have had trouble removing spyware it is likely that the spyware in question is a running process. Boot into safe mode and try running an anti-spyware program there.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 28, 2005)

Spybot:S&D tells you to get spyblaster anyway


----------



## Byteman (Apr 28, 2005)

spyware blaster by Javacool, adds to your restricted sites, and control activeX downloads as well, over 90% of the worst spyware are activeX based, so this is a HIGHLY recommended program to use, and it just messes around with settings & stuff, so there's no drain on rescources, no scanning,... very slick! I use it at home on my machine


----------



## Platino (Apr 28, 2005)

To clean my system from all undesired malware, I basically use Ad-aware and Spybot. Hijackthis! is also very good, but a bit harder to understand - you should know what you're doing when you use this program.

For browser-hijacking I can recommend CWShredder.


----------



## cykx (May 1, 2005)

Virus : nod32*  

Wall : sygate*

Ad : ad aware*

*All free


----------

